# subwoofer box design



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am building a new box for my two JL 10w0 subwoofers. 
its going to be ported at 34hz and have a central chamber that is four inches wide where both woofers and both ports come into. then it all comes out the front slot. the slot is enclosed on 3 sides and the ports will come out behind the woofers. ie. woofers closer to the opening...

Do you guys think this will work? what issues will i have?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Unless you're ONLY listening to music, you're going to want to tune much lower than that (just guessing what the graph looks like). Most guys prefer an f3 point at or lower than 20hz.


----------



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

it will be only for music. my main concern is that the sound coming out the port and the sound coming out the speaker will cancel at some frequencies. thus creating dips in a spectrum graph of the speaker. should i worry about this?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Unless you're ONLY listening to music, you're going to want to tune much lower than that (just guessing what the graph looks like). Most guys prefer an f3 point at or lower than 20hz.


Most music ends at 30 hertz. Tuning at 45 will get you in car to the mid 20's. Tuning lower loses some efficiency but of course gets you lower extension. Tuning at 34 should be fine. My friends Boston Acoustics g5 12's enclosure is set at 33 hertz per Boston's reccomendation. it gets low


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

irishboym4 said:


> it will be only for music. my main concern is that the sound coming out the port and the sound coming out the speaker will cancel at some frequencies. thus creating dips in a spectrum graph of the speaker. should i worry about this?


I've never heard of this being an issue. A LOT of home theater guys use ported woofer enclosures without issue. I think you'll be fine. 



cubdenno said:


> Most music ends at 30 hertz. Tuning at 45 will get you in car to the mid 20's. Tuning lower loses some efficiency but of course gets you lower extension. Tuning at 34 should be fine. My friends Boston Acoustics g5 12's enclosure is set at 33 hertz per Boston's reccomendation. it gets low


This isn't for a car 

Cabin gain > room gain


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

:blush:

My fault.. I misread/didn't read the section. if the OP can wait, I have a PWK design for 2 10's sitting at home. I can send it to him. It's for home theater. Its not hitting single digits, but will shake your house pretty good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.smokingdrum.co.uk/2007/05/building-the-decware-wo32-horn-loaded-subwoofer/



irishboym4 said:


> I am building a new box for my two JL 10w0 subwoofers.


A tried and true design - DECWARE's Wicked-One Horn Subwoofer


----------



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> :blush:
> 
> My fault.. I misread/didn't read the section. if the OP can wait, I have a PWK design for 2 10's sitting at home. I can send it to him. It's for home theater. Its not hitting single digits, but will shake your house pretty good.


Bro send that to me i wanna check it out. I know the JL subs are car subs and they used to be in my car but i just replaced them with audiopulse subwoofers. I am going to use this box im building in my garage for bass on the stereo...

Thanks much


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

pm me your email address and I will send them out


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

email sent. Hope you like the design. Pete does fantastic work. I have like 8-9 designs from him.


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

Space and performance wise you'd be better off with a single drive folded horn.

And YES, contrary to some posts, facing drivers at each other WILL cause limitations of the drivers.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

OH yeah, I forgot to say that if you build that design for your garage, we want pics!! Plus, let me know how that design performs with your Jello's!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Smoking Drum Blog Archive Building the Decware WO32 Horn loaded subwoofer
> A tried and true design - DECWARE's Wicked-One Horn Subwoofer





> The subwoofer sounds absolutely awesome, that is my first observation.* I have heard a few subwoofers in my time and this is not like any of them. It has an amazing speed, which is what you’d expect from the horn loaded drivers, and it goes really deep with an amazing amount of power.
> 
> This gives the most amazing controlled, articulate bass imaginable.* You can hear all sorts of detail and subtlety to low keyboard notes, weird subsonic noises and stuff whereas a regular subwoofer would just turn it into a low thud. The power is also astonishing, so the low notes can sound incredibly powerful, thunderous, if necessary.
> 
> ...




whatcha building ?


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Everytime I see the Wicked One brought up as a horn subwoofer design I vomit in my mouth a little...


----------



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> OH yeah, I forgot to say that if you build that design for your garage, we want pics!! Plus, let me know how that design performs with your Jello's!


jellos? lol i have infinity RS3000 in my garage


----------

